Ask HN: Java tools for clone detection and removal? - thangalin
======
thangalin
In their paper, "Clone Detection Using Abstract Syntax Trees"[1], the authors
wrote, "While cloning may be unstructured, it is commonplace and unlikely to
disappear via fiat. Its very commonness suggests we should offer programmers
tools that allow them to use implementations of abstractions without breaking
encapsulation."

It seems deep learning would lend itself towards semi- or fully-automated code
refactoring tools, such as:

* [http://www.semdesigns.com/Products/Clone/index.html](http://www.semdesigns.com/Products/Clone/index.html)

* [https://github.com/JnRouvignac/AutoRefactor](https://github.com/JnRouvignac/AutoRefactor)

What other tools are available, preferably open source and IDE-independent,
that can help eliminate duplicated Java code?

[1]:
[http://www.eecs.yorku.ca/course_archive/2004-05/F/6431/Resea...](http://www.eecs.yorku.ca/course_archive/2004-05/F/6431/ResearchPapers/Baxter.pdf)

